# Good news for Netflix users running  Linux operating system.



## tnthomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I had been using my iPad to cast content to my TV, via the IOS  Youtube and Netflix apps.  That all changed with the latest IOS update, which trashed Youtube and Netflix app functionality.   While I was able to partially fix the app usability, I decided to move away from using the iPad for this duty, and use my Asus laptop, which run a Linux version- Debian.

Casting to my Chromecast plugged into the TV couldn't be easier, just opening the Google Chrome browser, go to Netflix or Youtube, choose a video to play, and click on the "Google Cast" icon in the browser toolbar..your good-to-go.



> Netflix activated support for native Linux in Chrome thanks to Ubuntu and other distros working alongside Netflix in making the HTML5 DRM work for Linux users. Netflix’s Paul Adolph explained in an email to the Ubuntu Developer mailing list what was needed for seamless native playback and within just a few days Ubuntu pushed the solution to 14.04 LTS and even 12.04 LTS.



http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/watch-netflix-natively-linux-easy-way/


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 12, 2017)

That is great news. I have an android phone so use that for Chromecast but good to know I can bypass Windows  and now use Linux if I have to !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2017)

Netflix users are urged to be extra cautious when responding to emails,  officials say. A new scam is targeting subscribers to gain access to  their personal information.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 13, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> That is great news. I have an android phone so  use that for Chromecast but good to know I can bypass Windows  and now  use Linux if I have to !



Androids are Netflix friendly,  just download the Netflix app from Google Play.     My son recently gave  us an Amazon Fire 7 Tablet ,  as a half-measure to make it usable I  used this procedure to install Google Play, which got the 'normal', non-Amazon apps.




Ken N Tx said:


> Netflix users are urged to be extra cautious when responding to emails,  officials say. A new scam is targeting subscribers to gain access to  their personal information.



Yes, heard about this this morning.  Even though I'm pretty computer-security aware, with my recent increase in Netflix activity- I could see potentially being  blindsided by such a email requesting information. However, any request for S.S. or credit card number would shake me out of my fog, and set off all kinds of alarms.


----------

